#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Visa run for wife.

## lolokalbo

Hi folks, 
I just got my retirement visa in Thailand and now I have to take my Filipina wife to Laos. She needs a type O visa from The Thai Embassy and we have never been to Laos. We will like to fly and spend a few days (5-6) looking around the Capital.  
Any information about flights, (we live in Pattaya)
hotels, getting around etc. will be a big help.  
thank you
lolokalbo

----------


## Fondles

> Hi folks, 
> I just got my retirement visa in Thailand and now I have to take my Filipina wife to Laos. She needs a type O visa from The Thai Embassy and we have never been to Laos. We will like to fly and spend a few days (5-6) looking around the Capital.  
> Any information about flights, (we live in Pattaya)
> hotels, getting around etc. will be a big help.  
> thank you
> lolokalbo



There is a website called google that will have your answers and more.

----------


## Warrior

5-6 days might be a little long, there's not much to see in VTE. 3 days will probably do.
Getting around is by tuk tuk, plenty available downtown, but not many away from downtown. It will set you back 50,000 kip (aprox 6 dollars) for a one way trip downtown, incl to the Thai consulate.
Flights: Thai, Lao Airlines, Air Asia, all BKK-VTE.
As for hotels - give me your budget and will recommend  :Smile:  A dorm bed will cost 5 USD...

----------


## lolokalbo

> 5-6 days might be a little long, there's not much to see in VTE. 3 days will probably do.
> Getting around is by tuk tuk, plenty available downtown, but not many away from downtown. It will set you back 50,000 kip (aprox 6 dollars) for a one way trip downtown, incl to the Thai consulate.
> Flights: Thai, Lao Airlines, Air Asia, all BKK-VTE.
> As for hotels - give me your budget and will recommend  A dorm bed will cost 5 USD...


I think a dorm will not work. The wife want a nice private soft comfy bed.

----------


## Stretchy

There are lots of hotels in the capital. Many prices. How much do you want to spend? B1000 will get you one that is ok.

----------


## Sumbitch

> There is a website called google that will have your answers and more.


I allus use kayak, include nearby airports and flexible dates (that means only plus or minus 3 days comin' and/or goin')

----------


## Auroria

Will save about 5k baht each if you fly domestic to Udon Thani with Air Asia or Nok Air, instead of to Vientiane with Laos Airways. 

You can then get an international bus from the bus station for less than 100 baht that takes you to VTN. They should leave every 30 mins or 1 hour.

I have friends living near the South and fly to Ubon, then a 1 1/2 hr minivan ride that is about 5k baht cheaper than flying international to Savannakhet.

----------


## Fondles

> Will save about 5k baht each if you fly domestic to Udon Thani with Air Asia or Nok Air, instead of to Vientiane with Laos Airways.


A quick look on  the air asia website suggests 2 return tickets from BKK to Vientiane will cost Bt.9500 so you will be doing well to save 5k each using your alternate method.

----------


## Auroria

> Originally Posted by Auroria
> 
> 
> Will save about 5k baht each if you fly domestic to Udon Thani with Air Asia or Nok Air, instead of to Vientiane with Laos Airways. 
> 
> 
> A quick look on  the air asia website suggests 2 return tickets from BKK to Vientiane will cost Bt.9500 so you will be doing well to save 5k each using your alternate method.


BKK to Udon is typically 700 baht.

Times 4

2,800b. Say 3k.

10k baht or 3k baht + an internatioal bus or taxi/tuk tuk.



I'd rather not pay 6k baht in taxes to the Thai and Laos governments.

Up 2 you.  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Auroria
> ...


So saving 7k not 10 then, thanks for clearing that up,  but still have to dick around with buses and taxi's.

I'd prefer to fly direct Thanks.

----------


## Auroria

> thanks for clearing that up


No problem. Any other time you need some help, feel free to ask.

----------


## Dillinger

savannakhet is a shithole, 2 nights there is too long. The tuk tuks want 200 baht for the shortest journey. you'll be happy to see the Thais again in Muldahan after leaving that shitpit. 

just re read the op and see you're off to Vientiane,ignore the above then :Smile:

----------


## lolokalbo

Thank guys for the very good information. You are all better than Google.

----------


## katie23

Hi Lolokalbo! I know what your username means. :-) Pinay ako.  There are 2 pinays currently posting on this forum. 

I can't recommend much abt planes or mode of transport from your location. But I have visited Vientiane and it's a small city. Good for 2-3 days max. Go see Buddha park - as they say, it's overrated, but I think your wife will like it.  

If you're inclined to stay longer in Laos, maybe you could go up to Vang Vieng and see some nature stuff.

If BLD comes to post on this thread, try to meet up w/ him (if he's agreeable). He lives in VTE & has worked/lived in PI for a time. He even eats bagoong & dinuguan! But not balut ! (Sissy, lol).  

Cheers & enjoy have a good trip! Take pics & make a pic thread later!  :Smile: 

Welcome to the board. I hope you have thick skin. Lol.

----------


## Luigi

> Will save about 5k baht each if you fly domestic to Udon Thani with Air Asia or Nok Air, instead of to Vientiane with Laos Airways.


About 5k baht per person... each way bud. And that's if they're on promotion.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

That fokin' Laos Airlines are a rort if ever there was one. 


Wouldn't mind, but last time I saw they were on the news after using the Mekong as a fokin'  runway.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If he,s in Pattaya he can fly out of utapao on airasia to udon Thani a quick bus or taxi to nongkhai border , sorted, Katie, please don't keep mentioning Baluts I'm trying to forget them fookers , prolly won't sleep well tonight. The Op can PM me if he needs any info

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by Auroria
> 
> 
> Will save about 5k baht each if you fly domestic to Udon Thani with Air Asia or Nok Air, instead of to Vientiane with Laos Airways.
> 
> 
> About 5k baht per person... each way bud. And that's if they're on promotion. 
> 
> That fokin' Laos Airlines are a rort if ever there was one. 
> ...


the times they are a changing luigio Lao had to jump through a lot of hoops to become a part of ASEAN community, consequently they had to sign the open sky policy, airasia flights from Vientiane to Bangkok are really cheap now, pretty sure Lao airlines didn't realise they were giving up there monopoly but hey, fuk em. som nam na. Silk air just entered with a flight to Singapore but on one leg you have to go through Luang Prabang, crafty coonts the Lao. Keep some of the loot in country.  Lao airlines do have a nasty habit of crashing, but the last time I enquired they told me not to worry as they only have 3 crashes a year . And they had already had those :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luigi

:rofl:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hi Lolokalbo! I know what your username means. :-) Pinay ako.  
> 
> Welcome to the board. I hope you have thick skin. Lol.


ho, ho,  :Smile:  old man with a bald head ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Oh one more thing kalbo don't go to the Thai embassy on a Monday or a Friday, gets crazy busy, and when you go get to the embassy around 7.30 am and get in line( it opens at 8.30 ) there are hundreds of fuckers most days, get your missus to stand in the line while you go and get a numbered ticket, most people don't realise there's a ticket system so stand in line for ages for fuck all. , if your docs are all good you collect your passport at 1.30 the next day. I've never had to do it but have had to take work colleagues down there, keep your fingers crossed and hope the staff (or you) aren't having a bad hair day, good luck.  BLD

----------


## fishlocker

Ha ha. Stand in line and ask when the ticket master at the airport proper will come back from the toilet.  Did that for an half hour today in Pakse. We were told ten minutes bla bla so I decided to tour the airport.  

That took about 15. It was then I told the gf that a building south had an ticket office sign on it I saw a few days earlier.  So I told her I was walking regardless of what she was told. Some Loas from Connecticut caught my drift and rolled along. 

We had tickets 15min later. 

Pakse to VTE 770,000 kip one way each. 93usd. And I must say If we (I) didn't know anyone around either town I would think it's the pits as well. I mean really, I have an interpreter for a traveling companion and things are still painful. 

Good luck, fish.

----------


## katie23

@bld - close. The OP's nic means Grandpa Baldie.  :Smile:  I didn't disclose his secret, but since you did, then Iet the cat out of the bag!  :Wink: 

I'm guessing Grandpa won't have a bad hair day - he doesn't have hair! 

Good onya, Grandpa, for having a sense of humor. Made me chuckle at your nic.  :Wink: 

@fish - yeah, I was surprised that the VTE airport was so small. When I got to the lobby from immigration, I said to myself - that's it??? But Vte was a nice change from the skycrapers of KL, where I had gone to before visiting Vte. Cheers, enjoy ur vacay & don't tink too mutt.  Farang tink too mutt, so they get stressed out, even during holidays.  :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

^ Weren't they given lots of money to built an airport by the Americans, and then spent it all on that Patoxai Arc De Triomphe instead?  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Was at the airport a few days ago and was surprised to see the domestic terminal had been knocked down, they are using a large shed as a temporary domestic until the new ones built, Good move I reckon, the old one was pretty shitty

----------


## GracelessFawn

Hi lolokalbo.  Mabuhay!  Welcome to TD.  I'm also a flipper.  Which part of PI is your wife from?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Dadburn it...It's turning into Flipperville, here...Heh...And I don't understand a word of it...

Onya, Flippers!...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Wait until you hear us speak in Tagalog.  You'll be amazed.

----------


## lolokalbo

> Wait until you hear us speak in Tagalog.  You'll be amazed.


So you figure out I'm a baldheaded grandpaw.  :Smile: . Nice to know there is a good mix of people here and that should make it interesting too.  
I'm a Yankee and I been living in the PI for over 9 years. I have been coming over to Thailand since 2009 and been keeping an apartment since 2011. The boss and I made plans to move here a while back and we are both pretty happy here.  
Yes, I ate balut,  :Smile:  the boss will not.
The boss speaks Tagalog and Bisaya. I'm really good at destroying Tagalog. Diba?
I like Filipino food but most of the stuff that is served in restos is poo. Her mom and dad are both very good cooks and so is the boss. 
Salamat poo

----------


## katie23

^Walang anuman, lolo. Magandang umaga/gabi!

In Vientiane, get a hotel near the riverside.  Lots of hotels there, with diff price ranges. I remember one was near my guesthouse, but I don't have my laptop & the pics at the moment. It's pleasant to walk along the riverside. There's a night market too. 

There are several pic threads abt Laos, just explore the forum. Just don't "bump" super old threads bcos the oldies here don't like it. Lol. I have some pics of Vte, but they're included in my Myanmar thread. I have other pic threads (PI, Vn, etc) if you're interested. 

As a Fil citizen, your wife won't need a visa to all the ASEAN countries, plus HK & Macau. I like Th bcos it's an ideal place to explore the mainland. 

As a Yank, you'll be called a seppo, septic, merkin here. Deal with it, Kano!  :Smile: 

Cheers & welcome to TD, grandpa baldie!  :bananaman:

----------


## GracelessFawn

^When I lived in BKK, I usually take the overnight train to Nong Kai during long weekends and holidays.  Upon getting to Nong Kai in the morning, I'd cross the border and if the queue isn't v long during border crossing, I'll be having brunch in Vientiane.  Vientiane is interesting because their buildings are hybrids with French and Buddhist influences.  

One time when I went to Vientiane, there was this black market type thing going on with people selling all sorts of stuff from tents or tables.  I really enjoyed rummaging through stuff in that market.  I ended up buying scarves, loads of bracelet and a decent telescope.  The telescope was an awesome buy.  It was tax free,  so really cheaper than standard market prices.  I'm not really sure if that bazaar happened on a regular basis, or if it was a weekly phenomenon , but it wasn't there when I visited the place again, and again, and again, and again.

Vientiane has a lot of wonderful restaurants.  Loads of nice wine available also.  Just don't buy the made in China wines they sell v v cheap at Duty Free.  It taste like watered crap!

----------


## Auroria

The overnight train is nice with a private cabin. If you enjoy train journeys, which most people probably do.

But nowadays it's probably twice the cost of flying domestic on Air Asia or Nok Air.

Wine and baguettes are certainly a plus for Laos. 

There was talk of an international train going from BKK to Vientiane a few years ago, but I'm not sure why it didn't come to fruition.

----------


## Auroria

Or maybe you can, with a change over in Nong Khai to a shuttle train that goes 4km over the border, about 13km outside of Vientiane.

How to travel by train, bus & boat to & within Laos | Bangkok-Vientiane by train

----------


## rickschoppers

I've enjoyed staying at the Best Western Hotel Vientiane when having to visit the Thai Embassy there. Clean rooms, comfortable beds, nice lounge area and they have a great pepper steak in their restaurant. I is near the river and action. The desk can arrange vans to wherever you want to go.

Best Western Hotel Vientiane , Cheap Vientiane Deals - up to 69% off

----------


## Auroria

> Best Western Hotel Vientiane , Cheap Vientiane Deals - up to 69% off


The magic number.  :Smile: 

I'm sold.

----------


## Sumbitch

Where's the night action in Vientiane, BLD?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Where's the night action in Vientiane, BLD?


its there but limited, it's not as in yer face as Thailand , no hab girly beer bars per se, but with a bit of effort one can get a shot away, not me though I gave up tampering with the dollys when I got married.

----------


## Luigi

Last time I was there around 2009 some local ladies got very lucky in Bor Pen Nyang and that disco in the basement of the big hotel downstream along the Mekhong.

----------


## fishlocker

We stayed at a place south east of VTE proper as the river winds north. A nice cottage not far down the road from a beer bar. Lots of neon and music.  A motel across the street called something like Bangon Nightly. As we passed there were ladies on the street but the gf assured me they were ladyboys.  Maybe just so I wouldn't look back.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Last time I was there around 2009 some local ladies got very lucky in Bor Pen Nyang and that disco in the basement of the big hotel downstream along the Mekhong.


they still mention you in dispatches at the bor pen yang luigi, I think the big disco you are referring to was in the don chan palace on about the 3rd floor, used to be where to go when the bor pen yang shut but closed now after a bit of gun play with the locals, some big late night bars out on the airport road though, haven't been in em for a while , to damn noisy for this old badger

----------


## fishlocker

Speaking of Badges, I'm now best friends with the local lawmen.  Tomorrow off to tour the Bolavan Plateau via the posse. 

Amazing what can happen if you just bring fish for dinner.

Peace out,fish.

----------


## Sumbitch

> its there but limited, it's not as in yer face as Thailand , no hab girly beer bars per se, but with a bit of effort one can get a shot away, not me though I gave up tampering with the dollys when I got married.


Quite reasonable.




> that disco in the basement of the big hotel downstream along the Mekhong.


I knew of a few good riverside bars and restaurants. Can't remember any clubs, tho.

----------


## lolokalbo

Going to shoot for the Best Western.   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> that disco in the basement of the big hotel downstream along the Mekhong.
> 
> 
> I knew of a few good riverside bars and restaurants. Can't remember any clubs, tho.


Yeah, I really had to scour the German monger forums before arriving to get info on it.  :Smile:

----------


## GracelessFawn

> The overnight train is nice with a private cabin. If you enjoy train journeys, which most people probably do.
> 
> But nowadays it's probably twice the cost of flying domestic on Air Asia or Nok Air.
> 
> Wine and baguettes are certainly a plus for Laos. 
> 
> There was talk of an international train going from BKK to Vientiane a few years ago, but I'm not sure why it didn't come to fruition.


I used to buy two tickets for the private cabin.  It has a bunk bed, and its good for two people.  I just didn't want to be in that cabin all night with a stranger.

----------


## lolokalbo

Hi folks, 
We are taking a bus to Laos from Pattaya. All I can say, it was recommended by other filipinas and there boyfriends. We booked the VIP seats and hope it is a bit easier on the bobot. :rofl:

----------


## katie23

^Hi lolo, wow, bus from Pattaya to Vientiane?! That must be what, 8-10 hours on the bus? (since BKK-VTE is an overnight train trip). Is it an overnight bus ride? If it's a daytime ride, you'll be bored silly. At least, for a night bus, you'll just be sleeping. Are night buses in Th reliable? There are night buses from Chiang Mai to Bkk, I think? Also from Mae Sot to Bkk & vice versa. 

If you'll be traveling during the day, GOOD LUCK, your popo will need it!  :Smile:   :kma: 

Masaganang bagong taon sa iyo at iyong pamilya!

----------


## aging one

> I used to buy two tickets for the private cabin. It has a bunk bed, and its good for two people. I just didn't want to be in that cabin all night with a stranger.


Damn you were bucks up!!!  Even way back in the day a discount ticket on Thai Air was cheaper than 2, first air con sleeper seats.

----------


## Luigi

> Is it an overnight bus ride? If it's a daytime ride, you'll be bored silly.


One liter bottle of Yen Yen. The Yen Yen replaced with a bottle of wine.

+

Tablet with WiFi

=

Sorted.


To some degree. I can't imagine anything worst than a 10 hour Thai bus trip.

Domestic flights are so cheap nowadays, there's really no need for long bus journeys unless you're molded in an Ivan Milat-esque style.

----------


## lolokalbo

> Originally Posted by katie23
> 
> 
> Is it an overnight bus ride? If it's a daytime ride, you'll be bored silly.
> 
> 
> One liter bottle of Yen Yen. The Yen Yen replaced with a bottle of wine.
> 
> +
> ...


I can tell You never drove through Texas??? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Thankfully not. Got refused at the state-line. Had two opposable thumbs. Two too many for Texas, apparently.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Texas to wisconsin, 14hours. Bad weather past Illinois.  

Loved the road trip as I was driving.  

Honestly I would not take a bus or any other mode of land transportation to VTE. Period. ...

Unless you knew the driver. Day or night.

I'm not a gambler but have played the odds and somehow have managed. 

Good luck but forget the night train. 

Pakse to Vte waz 700,000 kip a day ago, via air one way. What is it worth?  I don't want to know. Just sayen.

----------


## lolokalbo

We heading to Laos tomorrow with VIP seating (I'm a big spender).  :Smile:  Wifey is in charge of this trip, so I just follow orders and pay the bills. 
p.s If any of you have taken a bus in the Philippines or in Central America, this will be a piece of cake. :rofl:

----------


## katie23

Good luck on your popo for the visa run!  :Smile:  Yeah, traveling by bus in PI isn't really fun. I did a 12h ride Manila to Sagada back in May. Was actually 6+6; 6h to Baguio (nite trip), change bus (amd bus stn), then 6h to Sagada. To travel to my dad's province takes 6-8h as well, depending on traffic, change of buses & if the bus fills up.immediately. So 10h in aircon VIP bus is luxurious travel! (Ka-ching ka-ching!). Safe travels to you & your wife. Take pics & make a pic thread! Cheers!

----------


## lolokalbo

6 hours to sagada from Bagiuio? That's only 100+km plus????. Now that is painful.  :Sorry1:

----------


## katie23

^yeah, 6h from Baguio to Sagada, through winding mountain roads. We don't build tunnels in PI, instead we follow the contour of the mountain or seashore (for roads in the Visayan islands). That's why land travel takes a long time.  :Sad:  It took me (& my friends) 4h ftom San Jose in Antique prov to Iloilo city, bcos the road passes by the towns on the seashore. Btw, I was already thankful for the 6h Sagada trip. Way back in 2009, it took my friend 8-9h Baguio to Sagada, bcos some parts were not cemented yet. Now Sagada.is a tourist destination (usually among younguns) bcos it was featured in a local movie. I mafe a pic thread of my Sagada trip in the PI section, look it up if interested. 

For your next visa run, you could try Mae Sot/Myawaddy (Myanmar border). Your wife doesn't need a visa to Myanmar (she can stay for 14 days visa-exempt), but you do. There are O/N buses BKk- Mae Sot (since you're so fond of long bus rides. Lol)

Pardon the typos, am on fone. Cheers & happy safe travels.

----------


## toddaniels

> We heading to Laos tomorrow with VIP seating


Just so you know the thai consulate(s) in Vientiane (and Savannakhet) don't open until Wednesday the 4th of January.

Make sure you have ALL the documentation you're gonna need to pull that 90 day single entry Non-Immigrant Type O visa.

Good Luck, report back and let us know how it went..

----------


## lolokalbo

I'm back.
First, my wife has the right to change her mind and she did at the last moment. She was talking to her pinay friends, the night before we were  leaving and they fed a bunch stories.  So, that cancel and we did a Cambo run. Just a long friggin story. :deadhorsebig:

----------


## katie23

^heh.  :Very Happy: 

Just curious, which Cambo border did you use? Aranyaprathet-Poipet? Or other? Did you go to Siem Reap afterwards? 

What happened to the Vientiane plan? Do tell...  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

lolokalbo; what did you actually accomplish with the "Cambo run"?

I mean did you guys just "border-bounce" <-stamp out of thailand, stamp in&out of Cambodia and stamp back into thailand so your wife could get a 30 day visa exempt stamp?
OR
Did you guys actually do a "visa-run" <- go to the thai consulate in Phnom Penh and apply for the single entry 90 day Non-O visa like your wife needs?

If she "border-bounced" after the 1st of Jan and got a 30 day visa exempt stamp, she burned one of her TWO visa exempt entries per calendar year by a land border crossing. 

Just curious, what was the b/s excuse your wife's friends fed her that made you guys cancel the visa-run to Vientiane? 

She'da pulled a 90 day single entry Non-Immigrant Type O visa based on marriage to you without a problem and with minimal documentation.

Oh, don't forget IF all your wife got was a 30 day visa exempt stamp, she can extend that by another 30 days at the immigration office for 1900baht.

----------

